# Cheapest speedcube?



## number1failure (Oct 28, 2010)

What is the cheapest non-storebought cube on the market? The cheapest I could find was the one GhostHand on LighTake for $5.01. I'm teaching several people, and want to be able to reward them with a good speedcube when they are done learning it.


----------



## theace (Oct 28, 2010)

If you want them as rewards, you could gift them the Ghost Hand - I instead. Simply because it comes with a neat pouch. And it's a good cube. It was my first speed cube and I was damn happy with it. Got my first official 35 Sec avg with it! How much do you charge for teaching them?


----------



## amostay2004 (Oct 28, 2010)

http://lightake.com/detail.do/sku.3x3x3_DS_80g_Magic_Intelligence_Test_Cube_White-27396

I dunno if that's the good version though, there're many kinds of Dianshengs


----------



## number1failure (Oct 28, 2010)

theace said:


> If you want them as rewards, you could gift them the Ghost Hand - I instead. Simply because it comes with a neat pouch. And it's a good cube. It was my first speed cube and I was damn happy with it. Got my first official 35 Sec avg with it! How much do you charge for teaching them?


 
Teaching for free, just some classmates and friends.




amostay2004 said:


> http://lightake.com/detail.do/sku.3x3x3_DS_80g_Magic_Intelligence_Test_Cube_White-27396
> 
> I dunno if that's the good version though, there're many kinds of Dianshengs


 
"Built in color sticker for each side" would be good for beginner cubers to not have to worry about stickers, DS, a decent brand, and only a few bucks. I think I've just found these soon-to-be cubers a reward.


----------



## Wassaren (Oct 28, 2010)

Give them a GH2 awesome cube


----------



## amostay2004 (Oct 28, 2010)

number1failure said:


> "Built in color sticker for each side" would be good for beginner cubers to not have to worry about stickers, DS, a decent brand, and only a few bucks. I think I've just found these soon-to-be cubers a reward.


 oya, about that. The paint chips off really fast and last even shorter than stickers. You could use nail polish/clear spray paint to preserve them though


----------



## Wassaren (Oct 28, 2010)

Give them a crazy foot cube


----------



## bigbee99 (Oct 28, 2010)

If you contact me with how much cubes you want, i would give you a discoumpnt, but it needs to be 10 or greater.


----------



## o2gulo (Oct 29, 2010)

Give them teraminx. hahahahahhahahahahha


----------



## daniel0731ex (Oct 29, 2010)

http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/s...e-cheapest-good-cube-(with-144-cubes-in-a-row)


----------



## avgdi (Oct 29, 2010)

Wassaren said:


> Give them a crazy foot cube


 
+1

That's really nice of you! I am teaching one of my friends right now. You have inspired me to reward him once he's done learning. 
BTW a GH would be good 'cause it's a good cube and the pouch is cool.


----------



## TK 421 (Oct 29, 2010)

Um, the YJ white type D on my place? only 3 bucks. spring structure with stickers.

Oh, get the QJ 'Pink' 3x3 on light take. that's the cheapest one


----------



## Akuma (Oct 29, 2010)

My take would be the Mini Type-A.
It's $4 and its hands down the best cube in that price range.(It blows the GhostHands out of the water)
Not so good for people with large hands though...


----------



## gavnasty (Oct 29, 2010)

Akuma said:


> My take would be the Mini Type-A.
> It's $4 and its hands down the best cube in that price range.(It blows the GhostHands out of the water)
> Not so good for people with large hands though...


 
I wouldn't want my first cube to be a mini cube. Just my opinion.


----------



## CubeCraze (Oct 30, 2010)

Akuma said:


> My take would be the Mini Type-A.
> It's $4 and its hands down the best cube in that price range.(It blows the GhostHands out of the water)
> Not so good for people with large hands though...



+1 the mini alpha cube is crisp and is a good speedcube
I wished they'd make a regular sized version.
otherwise buy ghosthand-1

number1failure you must have a lot of patience and time to teach your friends. I tried to teach my very smart cousin and THAT was a challenge!


----------



## flan (Oct 30, 2010)

Im teaching this one girl right now and she gets bored so quickly. She wants to learn but she cant try for more than about 3 minutes. Also shes a really slow learner. I tought her the second layer 5 times before she didnt forget it again. Each time I tought her she could do it but she would forget by the next day. I'm losing my patience with her but I wont give up.


----------



## baseball-chicago (Oct 30, 2010)

is there lead in the ds paint?


----------



## daniel0731ex (Oct 30, 2010)

baseball-chicago said:


> is there lead in the ds paint?


 
about 0.02 ppm, and there are a lot more in the clown cube.


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Oct 30, 2010)

Diansheng


----------



## abctoshiro (Oct 30, 2010)

GUHONG

Seriously give them a DS or a GH.


----------



## Akuma (Oct 30, 2010)

CubeCraze said:


> +1 the mini alpha cube is crisp and is a good speedcube
> I wished they'd make a regular sized version.


 
There is. It's called the Alpha III.
However the Alpha-III is not a particulary good cube... And that cube ain't $4.

So yes, I would recommend the Mini-Alpha hands down.


----------



## CubingCockney (Oct 30, 2010)

Hi all, I've just joined Speedsolving.com and I was wondering if anyone knew of any good website that are based in the UK that sell rubiks cubes as the shipping from America can be quite expensive. I'm not sure if i have posted this in the right area but I'm not sure how to create a new thread. Many Thanks. Louis.


----------



## o2gulo (Nov 1, 2010)

Lightake.com

Free shipping.


----------



## o2gulo (Nov 1, 2010)

...Just go with the DS or GH-I. Dont buy them expensive cubes such as memory cube , guhong, etc.


----------



## number1failure (Nov 3, 2010)

flan said:


> Im teaching this one *girl* right now and she gets bored so quickly. She wants to learn but she cant try for more than about 3 minutes. Also shes a really slow learner. I tought her the second layer 5 times before she didnt forget it again. Each time I tought her she could do it but she would forget by the next day. I'm losing my patience with her but I wont give up.


 
*This* is the only reason that I, personally, would keep trying.


----------



## CubesOfTheWorld (Nov 3, 2010)

You can get a cubetwist square 1 and show them how to peel the stickers off.


----------



## dillonbladez (Nov 3, 2010)

Akuma said:


> There is. It's called the Alpha III.
> However the Alpha-III is not a particulary good cube... And that cube ain't $4.
> 
> So yes, I would recommend the Mini-Alpha hands down.


 
Absolutely Wrong.
There's yet to be a released full-sized version of the Mini and Micro Type A's


----------

